# Thedoctorb's Primary Manipulation Zen Pen..



## wizard (Feb 15, 2014)

Brantley (Thedoctorb), my son, age 13, made his second pen ...to give to his friend for  Valentine's Day. Made from a rod of extremely funky and colorful  Alumilite resin called Primary Manipulation from Jonathan  Brooks. Aside from showing him how to drill the blank and help him take pictures with my iPhone...he did it on his own. When I told him about posting it on IAP....he asked me to post it...I think he was a little intimidated.

Anyway, It is so much fun watching him grow up.....

Doc


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow that is a great looking blank and he turned it in a stunning pen. Great fit and finish. So tell us how many pens has he really made.


----------



## Airbear77 (Feb 15, 2014)

Very nice! Good job. Aaron


----------



## wizard (Feb 15, 2014)

LOL...Dan...the question you should ask is how many of those blanks, extra tubes and about the two kits that were utilized in the making of the "second pen". :wink:



Band Saw Box said:


> Wow that is a great looking blank and he turned it in a stunning pen. Great fit and finish. So tell us how many pens has he really made.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 15, 2014)

Excellent pen !


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 15, 2014)

I like it.  well done


----------



## mark james (Feb 15, 2014)

Way to go Brantley!!  Amazing pen - great blank, great turning.

Brantley...  need any more friends


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 15, 2014)

What a great instructor you have Brantley!! Beautiful coaching job Doc...what color did you use to reverse?


----------



## longbeard (Feb 15, 2014)

Great job. Great looking result. Great time spent together i'm sure.


Harry


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow that came out cool!!! :biggrin:

Great job Brantley! :highfive:


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 15, 2014)

Outstanding blank!  Great execution as well

Harry


----------



## Tom T (Feb 15, 2014)

Very cool pen.  Great job.
Thank you for telling us were it came from


----------



## BayouPenturner (Feb 15, 2014)

great job


----------



## mlconnelly (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow Brantley, I wish my second pen looked that good. Super job!


----------



## polarbear (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, Wow and Wow again


----------



## hard hat (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow. That's really awesome looking


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 15, 2014)

wizard said:


> Brantley (Thedoctorb), my son, age 13, made his second pen ...to give to his friend for  Valentine's Day. Made from a rod of extremely funky and colorful  Alumilite resin called Primary Manipulation from Jonathan  Brooks. Aside from showing him how to drill the blank and help him take pictures with my iPhone...he did it on his own. When I told him about posting it on IAP....he asked me to post it...I think he was a little intimidated.
> 
> Anyway, It is so much fun watching him grow up.....
> 
> Doc


 
Is he going to post in the beginners contest?...That may have been an awesome entry..very,very nice pen!!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 15, 2014)

Great looking pen. Tell him great work.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 15, 2014)

That is an amazing blank and it is also a great turning job. Nice lines and all looks just perfect. Nice Job...


----------



## wizard (Feb 16, 2014)

Ambidex said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > Brantley (Thedoctorb), my  son, age 13, made his second pen ...to give to his friend for   Valentine's Day. Made from a rod of extremely funky and colorful   Alumilite resin called Primary Manipulation from Jonathan  Brooks. Aside  from showing him how to drill the blank and help him take pictures with  my iPhone...he did it on his own. When I told him about posting it on  IAP....he asked me to post it...I think he was a little intimidated.
> ...



George,  That was the plan... but it came down to an IAP contest or his  "friend". Well his "friend" is an extremely pretty classmate named  Maddie who asked him to be her boyfriend.... so "Gift for Maddie by  Valentine's Day" was the only contest he wanted to enter. LOL..Next time  he is posting his own pen.  Regards, Doc




Jim Burr said:


> What a great instructor you have Brantley!!  Beautiful coaching job Doc...what color did you use to reverse?



LOL...Jim..I think it may be reverse painted...not sure though you could call it that and I'm not sure coaching was the term  that came to his mind. 
...After going through 3 1/2 of Jonathan's 9"   alumilite rods of, three replacement tubes, using white or black  Ceramcoat that dad recommended it came down to "you just put the tube in  a bottle of black paint then put thick super glue on top of that and  just push it into the blank". I was really tired with little or no sleep  the preceding two days..so it sounded good to me too. He finished it at  7:15 in the morning before school started, had me take pictures with a  phone..put it in a box that Dawn had sent....and off he went. LOL..He  did come by my office later that afternoon and between patients, gave me  a hug, thanked me and told me that Maddie loved it. 
He will be back from a sleepover this morning. I'm supposed to watch him work on a blank today that Roy sent him...

Jim..The  time that I get to spend with him is precious.  When I see him grow and  miss important moments in his life...I have regrets about being a  physician....Sorry, I'm rambling.:redface:..the house is quiet and about to go to the shop ...feeling reflective this morning. Need coffee. 
Regards,
Doc


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 16, 2014)

wizard said:


> George,  That was the plan... but it came down to an IAP contest or his  "friend". Well his "friend" is an extremely pretty classmate named  Maddie who asked him to be her boyfriend.... so "Gift for Maddie by  Valentine's Day" was the only contest he wanted to enter. LOL..Next time  he is posting his own pen.  Regards, Doc
> 
> Lucky boy! Sounds like he is already getting his priorities straight.
> 
> ...



Great reminder. Thank you, Doc. I was looking at a job that would take me away more. WE need to remember we are here for family and relationships. Gorgeous pen the young lady will love!


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 16, 2014)

A moment of magic.


----------



## Toni (Feb 16, 2014)

Doc he did an amazing job!! Love the pen!!


----------



## Curly (Feb 16, 2014)

Great looking pen. 

The real question is, how long is it going to take for the apprentice to exceed the master? The answer, not very long.


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 16, 2014)

I say the apple didn't fall far from the tree!  Great job!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 16, 2014)

well done Brantley!


----------



## TimS124 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great blank and solid workmanship on the turning/fitting!


----------



## edicehouse (Feb 17, 2014)

Brantley good job.


----------



## neubee (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nicely done; that is a great looking pen.


----------



## OZturner (Feb 18, 2014)

Brantley, What a fantastic Job,
The Blank is Spectacular, 
The Fit and Finish is Superb,
You don't need to be shy, when you can produce a Pen like that. 
Shout it from the Roof Tops!
Congratulation.
Brian.


----------



## tgsean (Feb 18, 2014)

That is so well done. Congrats to your son, its fantastic when the children get interested. My son too has made more pens, and he has entered one for the competition too


----------



## Katya (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful job!  Well done!


----------



## winterwood (Feb 18, 2014)

Great job Brantley, keep it up.


----------



## Thedoctorb (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I have been busy with schoolwork, but I will be more active on here. I am going to try to make a pen soon. Thank you for all the support!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Feb 26, 2014)

Great looking blank! Oh the pen looks great too!


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 26, 2014)

He did a great job on the pen.   I find it really hard to believe that you had to help him take pictures with your I phone though.  In my case the 13 year old would be showing me how to take the pictures.:biggrin:


----------

